# Memories of Winston



## Win1 (May 15, 2007)

I never new Winston as a puppy, but I am guessing we was as beautiful as the puppy pictures I see throughout this forum. 

Winston came to me kind out of the ordinary while I was in the military during the summer of 1993. 

Now I grew up with Labrador Retrievers as a kid and when my last Labrador “Brutes” died, I balled uncontrollably. Not even out of high school and I had made the decision right there, no more dogs for me, no more of pain that comes with losing a pet. 

The policy at the time for stray animals caught on base at that time was simple, a three day reprieve for the owners to pick them up or they go down. 
I ended up with kennel duty on the night the big gold dog had shown up. I walked in to the kennel and saw this big beautiful animal, I knew that someone had to be looking for him, after all he had a collar but no tags of any kind. 

He was kept in our largest cage but you could tell he just wanted out so badly that I grabbed a leash and brought him out. He was so happy that someone was there to pay some attention to him and since he would not make a mess in his kennel, he was relieved to take care of some other business. Oh, but getting him back in that kennel, not such an easy task. Each time I took him out, it was followed by the follies of me getting down on my knees and literally pushing his butt back in. It was almost comical of how we went through this dance each time.

I had to work the next couple of nights and knew I would be able to check on him and even volunteered to take kennel duty and for some strange reason, no one argued. 

Night two came and no owners. He was not as happy this night as the previous, but yet he seemed happy to see me. I think I could have been the bogey man and if someone was gonna let him out of that cage, he was going to be happy to see them. I did the same as the previous night by getting him some time out of the cage only to be followed by same dance as the previous night. Get back in there already!

Night three and still no owners. Where are these people? This was my last night of work before three days off. Not much different this night except, I honestly believe, his spirit was waning. He just was not as happy as the previous days. We went through our usual routine followed by the usual dance of getting back in the cage except this time he was really resisting. His feet planted, pushing backward against me and then a new trick, sitting his butt down and really pushing back against me to stay out of that cage. I eventually won out but as I headed back to my car I remember thinking, how did I get all this fur on me?!

Day four and I called the Law Enforcement desk to see if anyone had picked up the big gold dog. The response was a disappointing “No.” The sergeant on the other side of the phone asked if I wanted to take him. “Yeah right, where am I gonna keep him? In the barracks?” I asked when the Vet was due to come in that day. I was delighted to hear that the vet was not going to make it that day but would be in the following day. I went and bought a paper and searched the classifieds for lost dogs. Nothing there about golden anything. 
I did not go to the kennel that day I was not going to get any more attached to him, I had to let it go.

So much for that, the next morning I called the LE desk to see if he was still there. The response, from a different sergeant, on the other side of the phone was “Yes” I didn’t know what I was going to do. I went and bought a paper, on the way to the kennels. As soon as I drove up I saw the Vet’s truck there and he was already loading the dogs up. I asked (even though I knew) where he was taking them he said that he takes them back to the Animal hospital. Now I don’t remember if he said to “put them down” or to “Euthanize them” or what but I remember that I knew what he meant. “I want the big golden dog.” His response was something to the effect of “go ahead and take him.” 

Ah if things were all so easy. I didn’t have anywhere to take him to. I couldn’t very well take him back to the barracks and I had to go back to work the day after next. I asked if he could give me a few minutes to call one of my co-workers to see if I could leave him at his house until the following week. The Vet said he was leaving in a few, I could have him but he needs to know now. This was before cell phones were popular and I certainly did not have one at the time and there is nothing at the kennel. Time to find a phone. I hurried up to one of the local kwik marts only while figuring out my next problem, I don’t have my friends’ phone number. I call the LE desk and ask for Rick’s phone number. The sear gent responds with: “I can’t give out phone numbers, you know that!” I plead and I tell him the situation, and besides, “you know who I am.” He says hold on, and dials my friend up and puts me though to him. 

I tell Rick the situation, he has a fenced in yard and has a couple of dogs anyways. Rick says “No problem.” Back to the kennels I go, and the vet is gone. I hurry my way to the Animal hospital and I actually beat the Vet back. He is driving up just as I was parking. I walked up to his truck and told him I want to take the big gold dog. He asks if he wants me to check him out before I take him…”Uh, No” I just wanted to get him away from there as soon as possible or before anyone changed their mind.

I loaded him up in my little hatch back of a car and took him straight over to Rick’s house. 
That was it, Winston was mine, now I just have to convince my parents, who are about 350 miles from where I was, to take care of him until I get out of the military in a year or so. I called Mom and told her I was bringing home a dog and told them there was no way I could let this big beautiful dog go. Mom was understanding, Dad, not so much. They have the perfect yard for him, ¾ of an acre on a big lake. Plenty of room to run and of course…chase tennis balls. And chase tennis balls he did, non-stop. 

I took leave that following work cycle and Winston and I went home. We was so good in the car. Even with not much room in back, he just calmly laid there and slept. 

When we got home, my mom was shocked by the size of this golden dog and to this day all she remembers is looking at the size of this dog and his huge feet.

That week I took Winston to my Vet. He declared that he was between 3-4 years old and in good health. Although at 110 pounds, he needed to loose some pounds.

Needless to say, Mom and Dad fell in love with this big gentle, kind hearted Golden. It was hard not to.

I never looked to see if anyone ever was looking for him after I returned and never heard anything about someone missing him. He was mine now and I convinced myself that if the previous owners had cared, they would have found him. I know I would have. 

Mom used to keep me updated on how he was doing and that he very very rarely barked except on occasion to keep the airplanes and flying birds out of the yard.


When I got out of the military, I moved in to a townhouse. No more big yard except when we went to visit Mom and Dad. 

Some have asked how I was able to keep him around for such a long time. I attribute some of that to the big yard he was able to run around in (and chase those **** tennis balls) and then the 2 walks he got everyday when we moved to the townhouse. Each morning I would get up early before work and take him for about a mile walk in the park and throw the tennis ball for him. Then we would repeat each evening. I also have to believe that it was just good dog genes. 

In the end, it was not his big gentle kind heart that gave out, just the rest of his body that could not keep up. Even when his body was not able to do things he used to do, he always manage to make sure he was in the same room as I was, he was always by my side whether watching T.V. or sleeping in my room. As I look back, maybe I should have named him Velcro.

I let Winston go about this time last year, the day after my birthday. I miss that big guy. I still envision him laying next to my bed at times, looking up and wagging his tail when ever I entered the room. His mind was there, his heart was there but the rest was giving up on him and me.

I’ll get another “Winston” some day…when the time is right, but believe me when I say I won’t ever be able to replace him.

Some have asked I post pictures of Winston. I also posted this picture for new members fourm. I have never been much of a shutter bug but this is the picture I love most and is special because this is the exact spot Winston now rests.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is a BEAUTIFUL WONDERFUL story. I would say more but too many tears in my eyes. You both were blessed.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great story of your boy and how he found you. Having lost two goldens in my lifetime I know full well the physical pain of losing one. They really have a great way of climbing into your heart.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

gold4me said:


> That is a BEAUTIFUL WONDERFUL story. I would say more but too many tears in my eyes. You both were blessed.


I'll second what golf4me said, wonderful story.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for such a heart warming story. Great souls have a way of finding each other.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your wonderful story of Winston. It sure sounds like he was meant to be your dog always. I'm glad you found each other and hope that perhaps you can share a picture or two (or more) of him? I'd love to hear more about him.

Forgot to mention - my Jake went to the bridge about a year before Winston - and I sure hope he's being a good boy and sharing his tennis balls with your boy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Read every word


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful story. My tears are sure flowing. Winston will live forever in many hearts.  My heart really hurts for you. What a great life he had though!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great story. God meant for you to be together with Winston. He sounds just like my Beau. I know exactly what you mean about not being able to get another golden yet. It has been 7 years since my yorkie died and I still dont think that I will be able to get another one. I have lost 2 goldens and almost lost my Beau this last year and I dont know if something happens to him if I will be able to get another one for a long time. They just grab your heart and dont let go. Winston had the best life going with you and i think that is what helped him to live as long as he did.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your story with us. Winston sounds like he was a great friend. May your many happy memories often bring smiles to you.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That was a wonderful story! I hope that you will post some pictures of Winston as soon as you feel able to do so. I would love to see him, although I have a great picture of him in my mind. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I have tears in my eyes. What a wonderful story.

You'll never replace Winston. However, I believe the love you shared will open you to loving another dog. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## So Cal Kat (Jul 20, 2005)

Thank you for sharing, Winston was so very lucky to have found you... He will always be part of you... 

Kat


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Wow, that was a really beautiful story... it sounds like fate just meant for you two to have each other... Thank you so much for sharing that, it really brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Tears streaming down my face. You and Winston found each other. I hope that you open your heat and home to another golden soon. It would be the ultimate tribute to Winston's memory.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thankyou for sharing your story- he was a very special dog and obviously found a very special human to share his life with.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That was a beautiful story. How old was he? About 15 or 16 years old?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your special time with a very special friend. You were both enriched by having the other.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

A great story. Winston sounds like he was a great boy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing that story...even tho the waterworks started again......The two of you were meant to be together......

Thank God there are people like you who will do anything to save these wonderfull dogs..........THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Tears gflow at such a beautiful story. He had you the first time you laid eyes on him, only you didn't know it just yet, but i think he did. he wanted to go with you THEN.

I lost my 12 year old man a week ago today and my heart still hurts. I do have the girls and that is a help, but i keep looking for the old man that was with me for so long.

*NO DOG CAN EVER REPLACE ANOTHER.* Your heart just grows and add room for a new one. in my 51 years of owning dogs, my heart has gotten so it almost doesn't fit in my chest any more. Old ones never leave, so with all the additions over the yeasr, it has really had to grow.

Thanks so much for the beautiful story.


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you, thank you for sharing your story of Winston with us. He will never be replaced, but always will be in your heart.

You are an angel for rescuing him, and he recognized that fact. It sounds like he had a wonderful life with you.

I cry when I hear stories like this. As a matter of fact, hubby was looking over at me, and going, "what are you crying for now" - knowing full well I am on the GR forum.

I also have a Winston, and although he didn't come to me the way yours came to you, there is just something special about a Golden named Winston .

God bless you - you will be with him again..

Laura -

Winston and Maizee's mommy


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

what a beautiful story. winston and you found eachother for a purpose in life. you will NEVER be able to replace winston but I do believe you can love another golden in a different way. you are one special person for rescuing animal's..... the world needs more people like you! thanks again for sharing your winston story.

hugs,

Debbie & mason


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

that was an awesome story, I'm so glad you told it. Winston was a very special dog, and you were meant to be there to take him home. I have tears in my eyes.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

what a BEAUTIFUL story!!!!! i have tears flowing down my face!


----------

